# Jersey cow for sale in Marlow Oklahoma



## darbyfamily (Mar 16, 2005)

5 yr old jersey cow listed as a great nurse cow and says can carry three or four calves...

well, here is the ad... from Craigslist

I HAVE A 5 YEAR OLD JERSEY NURSE COW FOR SALE. SHE IS A SUPER MILKER. CAN CARRY 4 CALVES EASEY.. VERY GENTLE.. NEED TO SELL FAST ...
$800
(580)512-4419


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

I wish I had $800, that's not that far from me!


----------

